
Free mentorship for 2k people from underrepresented communities - qhoang09
https://www.platohq.com/community-circles
======
qhoang09
A bit about my story, 50 years ago, my parents immigrated from Vietnam to
France, and 5 years ago, I immigrated from France to America. A couple of
folks have been helping me, Jason M. Lemkin, Michael Seibel, and others who
trusted me despite my accent, origins, lack of experience, or race. I felt
welcome and they helped to launch my career in the US. I won't ever forget
this. I understand that not everyone has had this experience and despite this
week DACA win, there is work to be done and for
underrepresented/underestimated communities in the US.

Today, Plato is launching this program to offer mentorship for 2,000 people of
color and people from underrepresented communities in tech for free.

Some confirmed mentors: Michael Seibel (CEO @ YCombinator) , Cathy Polinsky
(CTO @ Stitch Fix) , Prashanth Chandrasekar (CEO @ Stackoverflow) , Papanii
Nene Okay (Director of Architecture @ Venmo) , Rukmini Reddy (ex VPE @
Abstract) , Donal Sumbry (Head of reliability Engineering @ Airbnb) , Erica
Locheimer (VP Eng @ Linkedin Learning) , Jason Lemkin (CEO @ SaaSTR) , Elias
Torres (Cofounder/CTO @ Drift) , Sara Garner (Sr Software Engineer @ Stripe) ,
Nick Caldwell (CPO @ Looker) , Jason Shah(Director of Product @ Airbnb) ,
Nicolas Dessaigne (CEO @ Algolia) , Shivani Sharma (Sr EM @ Slack) , Richard
Sun (Sr EM @ Facebook) , Tido Carriero (CPO @ Segment) , Will Larson (CTO @
Calm) , Eddie Kim (CTO / Cofounder @ Gusto) , Cosmin Nicolaescu (CTO @ Brex) ,
Pooja Brown (VPE @ Stich Fix) , Nidhi Gupta (ex CPO @ Hired) , Michael Pryor
(CEO / Founder @ Trello) , Juan B (fmr GM / SVP Prod/Eng @ Braintree) , Daniel
Saks (CEO @ AppDirect) , Luc Vincent (EVP Autonomous Driving @ Lyft) , Asanka
Jayasuriya (CTO and SVP Eng @ Sailpoint, former SVP Eng @ InVision) , and 100
more...

In solidarity and hopefulness for change, thanks!

~~~
qhoang09
Would love to have your thoughts all on if mentorship is an interesting
solution to help move the needle!

------
jbcoger
Very important work! So glad to be part of this initiative

------
jkernech
Awesome initiative!

